# Thin compact 45 acp ?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ What is the thinnest, compact, 45 acp, single stack out on the market right now?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The Glock 36 is only 28.5mm thick. Kahr also makes a thin .45 too, and I don't know of any that are thinner. STI also makes some thin 1911-style 9mm's as well, but I don't know if their .45's are any thinner than any other 1911.

PhilR.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Probably a compact 1911...


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Glock or Kahr.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Yeah, the 1911's are thin...*

~ I was curious as to if there as anything in a 45 acp like the newer Walther PPS .40, I'm not a big fan of Walters but man that PPS is SUPER THIN. I have a Glock 21 & it's Pretty wide, so maybe the 36 is a little thinner?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

1911, glock 21, and several of the 3" barrel compacts are 1.3" thick
S&W M&P and the glock 36 is 1.1" thick
the cobra patriot and the upcoming kahr pm45 are 1" thick
the cartridge makes it hard to make the frame thin
the thinest 9mm i can find is the kahr pm9 at 0.9"


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*~ good stuff ...*



hideit said:


> 1911, glock 21, and several of the 3" barrel compacts are 1.3" thick
> S&W M&P and the glock 36 is 1.1" thick
> the cobra patriot and the upcoming kahr pm45 are 1" thick
> the cartridge makes it hard to make the frame thin
> the thinest 9mm i can find is the kahr pm9 at 0.9"


 ~ noooow we're on the same page .... :smt023 , thanks for the info.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

G36 All the way. Oh, can you ship your house to Mountain Home, Texas and what would be the freight? It would look really good on the ranch. :smt033


----------



## kolatski18 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Kahr pm 45- thinest 45 acp made!!!!*

The Glock 36 is 1.13" in width and KAHR PM 45 ACP is the thinnest on the market at 1.01" in width and is by far the best concealed carry gun on the market. i have carried the gun for the last two years and have had many other pistols and this gun is the best by far, if you want the best spend the extra money and buy a KHAR..... PM45 w/ Night Sights
PM4543N (3.14" Barrel)
Black polymer frame, matte stainless slide with tritium night sights
MSRP: $974.00

Caliber: .45 ACP
Capacity: 5+1
Operation: Trigger cocking DAO; lock breech; "Browning - type" recoil lug; passive striker block; no magazine disconnect
Barrel: 3.14", polygonal rifling, 1 - 16.38 right-hand twist
Length O/A: 5.79"
Height: 4.49"
Slide Width: 1.01"
Weight: Pistol 17.3 oz., Magazine 2 oz.
Grips: Textured polymer
Sights: Drift adjustable, tritium night sights
Finish: Black polymer frame, matte stainless steel slide 
Magazines: 2 - 5 rd, Stainless 
Kahr PM45 w/ Night Sights - Style # PM4543N, Kahr Arms Pistols


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the Kahr. And street price is less than the MSRP, so do not let that scare you. I have a PM9. I have never shot the PM45... But damn, it has gotta have a lot of kick.


----------

